
HireBounty – Make up to 20k referring your network to their next job - luke_heine
Something we&#x27;ve been working on and would love any&#x2F;all feedback or for you to try it out<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hirebounty.com&#x2F;<p>Taking the headhunter model and allowing knowledgeable peers to refer their friends&#x2F;people they know for bounties.<p>Usually peers know much better about candidates&#x27; capabilities than headhunters and we&#x27;ve set up the system to avoid spam submissions, too (you get limited refers).<p>On the company side, we&#x27;re thinking about charging either a monthly fee along with the bounty or just the bounty for a candidate being hired.<p>We has some sweet referrers signed up for the beta, but would love any and all feedback!
======
quezzle
How much research did you do about other companies who might have tried this
in the past?

Are you aware this is like the 100th company to try this and fail?

------
sharemywin
you should offer a 2 level split.

Then people have an incentive not just to refer colleagues that might be
interested in the job but that might know someone.

